# Separate Commands for home and training



## Ruckus513 (Jan 23, 2015)

I just joined a new club. One of the members there was telling me I should have one set of commands for when training (platz, Sitz etc) and another set of commands to use at home (down, sit). Does anyone currently do this? I have been using the German commands with my dog for over a year now at home and in training so I am afraid I will just be creating confusion at this point. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes I use separate commands on the filed from the home. I do this since on the field I demand precision when I say a training command. Whereas at home he can be a goof and not have the same precision for ob. After all most of the time when I need him to do something at home it is likely go relax somewhere for a bit.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I personally stay consistent with the commands no matter where we are. If I'm giving a command in training or at home I expect it to be done. Once they are solid in obedience, adding different names to commands should not be an issue.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I separate sport commands from pet commands because sport commands carry expectation of reward or further action in a way that causes the dog to be ready to burst into further action. Pet commands don't carry that and the dog does them in a relaxed informal way. I don't enforce my pet commands as strictly either, I'll maybe bug them into compliance with a pet command vs strict enforcement of sport commands that need to be as close to 100% as possible.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Same for me as what Baillif posted...and I don't want my family messing up my training program with inconsistency. I do that enough on my own!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have separate commands for most things (sit, platz, steh, wait, aus....all mean the same thing everywhere), but I don't let other people use most of my commands with my dogs and there are some commands I don't use (like I don't say "fuss" when I'm walking my dogs around the block).


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't really have separate commands for on the field or off... In the 6 years I've been training and competing *it's never been an issue for me*.. Same as family members telling my dogs what to do..

Outside of the field and around the house, I use a "chill" command, which is my version of a down and relax, "come" and a "lets go" for walking.. And I wouldn't say that these are for off the field only because I do incorporate them into my training..


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther is strictly a pet/family member (at least in my eyes) so my input may not be wanted or needed, but I also can relate to what was said previously. I give Gunther the English commands all the time. But there comes a point where in his excitement, whether it's because he's wound up or just so focused on a toy, that I will give a German command. I taught him everything in English first so he knows that's informal. Once I give the German command he obeys immediately without hesitation. I think once you have one or the other set you can incorporate the other without issues. Where and how you choose to use them is up to you.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I separate sport commands from pet commands because sport commands carry expectation of reward or further action in a way that causes the dog to be ready to burst into further action. Pet commands don't carry that and the dog does them in a relaxed informal way. I don't enforce my pet commands as strictly either, I'll maybe bug them into compliance with a pet command vs strict enforcement of sport commands that need to be as close to 100% as possible.


Same here.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we have formal and informal commands but have decided that we still use the sport commands at home. When we give "Fuss" I expect him to be near me and look at me, not the school bus or the cat or the other dog. I generally don't walk down the street for more than a few paces with a fuss, though. For that I use the casual "come along", it is more of a loose leash command.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I don't have separate commands for most things (sit, platz, steh, wait, aus....all mean the same thing everywhere), but I don't let other people use most of my commands with my dogs and there are some commands I don't use (like I don't say "fuss" when I'm walking my dogs around the block).





G-burg said:


> I don't really have separate commands for on the field or off... In the 6 years I've been training and competing *it's never been an issue for me*.. Same as family members telling my dogs what to do..
> 
> Outside of the field and around the house, I use a "chill" command, which is my version of a down and relax, "come" and a "lets go" for walking.. And I wouldn't say that these are for off the field only because I do incorporate them into my training..


Same here.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Jax08 ~ I like to keep it all very simple!  Works better that way for me!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a few separate commands for SAR. Since they are in Dutch for my DS, I know my husband won't mis-use them. Example:my search command and an emergency down command.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

G-burg said:


> Jax08 ~ I like to keep it all very simple!  Works better that way for me!


Me too! Dogs are smarter than we give them credit for. They know the difference between "Out!" of the kitchen and "Out" the dumbbell.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep!! :d


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think I use "come" instead of "heir" in non training scenarios. And probably "lay the heck down" instead of "platz". But it's unconscious. I have never had an issue either with a dog knowing the difference.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

At home I might say "Lets go" when getting ready for a walk and when on the walk I don't make my dog heel the entire time. There is loose leash walk time where I use informal commands but I still incorporate the formal commands of leave it, sit (to greet people), down (while waiting for something or standing in line at the post office). I think I use informal and formal commands as a mixture when not in the formal training mode. I do notice that when my husband gives an alternate word for a command that Raina ignores him. It's like she doesn't think it is important to work for him as he does not reward good behavior like I do, praise and possible treats. He doesn't listen when I tell him what he should do for commands so she doesn't listen to him mostly. It is a fair trade I guess.


----------



## Ruckus513 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you for the replies everyone. I guess in certain ways I have been keeping things separate. I use "walk" when we are just out and about and "fus" for percision heeling. I have been using "sitz" everywhere. I use "go lay down" when I want him to relax but it is not always successful so then I end up using "platz". His command "bed" is solid and he will always go to his bed and lay down when I use it. This was all something I never really considered before so I am going to have to give it some thought and figure out what will work for us. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I have casual commands and formal commands. They're taught differently and its the situation where they're used that keeps them clear for my dog.


----------

